# Visiting Pensacola 12/24-31 Looking for shore fishing “guide”



## Mpcassid (Nov 17, 2019)

I will be spending Christmas on Perdido Key with my extended family (10 people ranging in age from 79-11) and thought it would be fun to find a “guide” to take us shore fishing for a couple hours. Does anyone know if there are guides that offer this kind of service or if this even makes sense given the time of year/location? I picture someone meeting us on a beach with tackle and showing us the technique. Catching some kind of fish would be a bonus. We are definitely not looking for a meal/trophy. It would be more about the experience. Appreciate any ideas readers might have.


----------



## Mpcassid (Nov 17, 2019)

I meant to say Surf fishing not shore fishing!


----------



## specktackler57 (May 15, 2011)

Lot of good info on here. I’m sure if you go to a tackle shop they can hook you up. I’m limited to bridge fishing have wheelchair. You don’t need much but a surf rod and proper tackle. Fresh shrimp and fish bites work. Good luck.


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

We have some on here that do this, they should chime in on this thread


----------



## firewhatfire (Jun 20, 2018)

try this guy, he may come over
https://www.staybummy.com/


----------



## BJW (Oct 1, 2007)

From the prior post on staybummy, go to YouTube and search BamaBeachBum. If Matt hasn't gone north to visit his family for the holidays he may be the person you are looking for.


----------



## Mpcassid (Nov 17, 2019)

Thanks for the suggestion of Matt. I’ve tried to contact him but haven’t gotten a response. Must be on the road.


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

Does Chris V still hang out here on PFF


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

BananaTom said:


> Does Chris V still hang out here on PFF


or, you might catch chris at sam's tackle in orange beach where he works.

jack


----------



## SurfRidr (Apr 24, 2012)

Mpcassid said:


> Thanks for the suggestion of Matt. I’ve tried to contact him but haven’t gotten a response. Must be on the road.


Make a handful more posts so you can send/receive PM's, so maybe if people want to contact you directly they could. :thumbsup: May not matter, but hey, you never know.

But yes, I would try to contact Chris V. at Sam's Bait and Tackle in Orange Beach - not far from Perdido and you could get a lot of good info as well as some basic gear. Chris will steer you right.


----------



## Photon1969 (Oct 28, 2019)

*Stay Bummy*

Matt Isbell is a great surf fishing guide and will not disappoint!


----------

